# What is your favourite version of the aquis?



## iberfoptic (Jun 6, 2012)

Guys,

I'm halfway there to having the funds to buy the oris aquis!!! As there are so many different combinations and limited editions I would appreciate some help deciding on a model. Would fellow members please share their thoughts and some pictures of their favourite aquis and maybe a short reasoning as to why it's your favourite combo??

Thank you kindly 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ac8587 (Jan 19, 2014)

This is my favorite of it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

Still love straight black for all the versatility it provides. The blue sunburst is very elegant. And the latest limited editions - Source of Life and Clipperton - are amazing. And the new grey titanium is superb, very slick look and a bit lighter on the wrist.

Really can't miss. Just budget for both bracelet and rubber.


----------



## MR028 (Dec 3, 2016)

I own two and love them both.

My favourite is probably my Aquis Hammerhead due to it being a limitied edition, its' size (and thickness!), the sunray dial and blue details:


----------



## MR028 (Dec 3, 2016)

Oh and I forgot, another favourite feature is the fact that it is a Day-Date, which I believe (although I could be wrong) was the first time this complication was offered in the Aquis line. (There is a non limited edition Day Date version now, with blue dial).


----------



## hrs12150 (Feb 27, 2017)

I was in the same predicament a few months ago. I'll just link to my earlier post, because supposedly you're not supposed to post the same pics over and over.

https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=4759735


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Best bracelet and best rubber strap around.


----------



## 74notserpp (Oct 12, 2014)

MR028 said:


> Oh and I forgot, another favourite feature is the fact that it is a Day-Date, which I believe (although I could be wrong) was the first time this complication was offered in the Aquis line. (There is a non limited edition Day Date version now, with blue dial).


I've had this for a week now. I'm a sucker for blue dials and also day date complications. The larger case size also made it a winner for me.









Sent from my Mate 10 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

yankeexpress said:


> Best bracelet and best rubber strap around.


Always budget for both!


----------



## NativeTxn (Apr 18, 2012)

I absolutely love my Clipperton. I’ve compared it to others in person at my local AD and there isn’t another model at the moment that I would rather have. The blue dial on it is truly stunning and there are still times I am taken back by the way light plays with it, even though I’ve had it for 6 months now. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mmarkabi (Aug 27, 2017)

I have and love the straight black, which as mentioned in prior post, is very versatile. Highly recommend both bracelet and rubber strap.


----------



## Pneuma (Feb 23, 2012)

I only have one Aquis and I love it. I much prefer the old torpedo hour hand, as in my watch, than the new hour hand.


----------



## copemanphoto (Dec 28, 2016)

This my only Aquis and it was chosen because it was my favourite of that line,










Cheers, Mike.


----------



## MR028 (Dec 3, 2016)

74notserpp said:


> I've had this for a week now. I'm a sucker for blue dials and also day date complications. The larger case size also made it a winner for me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congratulations on your new Aquisition. This version wasn't released when I bought my Hammerhead at the start of the year, but as I love blue dials too I would have surely considered it had it been out then. The larger case size (45.5mm) and thickness certainly give the Day-Dates a lot of wrist presence.


----------



## iberfoptic (Jun 6, 2012)

NativeTxn said:


> I absolutely love my Clipperton. I've compared it to others in person at my local AD and there isn't another model at the moment that I would rather have. The blue dial on it is truly stunning and there are still times I am taken back by the way light plays with it, even though I've had it for 6 months now.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Have you any photos please?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 74notserpp (Oct 12, 2014)

MR028 said:


> Congratulations on your new Aquisition. This version wasn't released when I bought my Hammerhead at the start of the year, but as I love blue dials too I would have surely considered it had it been out then. The larger case size (45.5mm) and thickness certainly give the Day-Dates a lot of wrist presence.


Thanks mate. Aquisition... very clever! 
I used to own a blue dial small second date which was 46mm, and I know this one is only 0.5mm smaller, but I feel this one wears better. Loving it so far. 
Over the past week it has been running +6spd. Mixture of hand winding and on the wrist.

Sent from my Mate 10 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Just the plain vanilla Aquis Date for me please.


----------



## ulfur (Dec 1, 2014)

For me, traditional aquis black date.


----------



## Alwaysontime12 (Oct 31, 2017)

I don't know how I'm going to pick one. I'm already coming to the realization that im going to buying a few. Maybe my AD will do a bundle deal!?!?!?


----------



## NativeTxn (Apr 18, 2012)

iberfoptic said:


> Have you any photos please?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Here are some. As with many watches, it hard to capture the try awesomeness of the dial in iPhone pics.


----------



## iberfoptic (Jun 6, 2012)

NativeTxn said:


> Here are some. As with many watches, it hard to capture the try awesomeness of the dial in iPhone pics.


Thanks that is an amazing looking watch!!!! It fits you perfectly health to enjoy...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JustAnotherFan (Sep 10, 2018)

I just picked this up and I could not be happier with it. Highly recommend


----------



## Myrrhman (Jan 5, 2015)

Der Meistertaucher, hands down. By far !









It is my holy grail ! I'm deeply in love


----------



## IllCommunication (Nov 17, 2013)

I love that Source of Life edition. I'm keeping my eye out for a used one, since I have my funds piled up for another acquisition but if that SOL comes up, I'm all over it. that teal and grey in real lighting conditions are spectacular.


----------



## Greenbird007 (Jul 2, 2016)

Grey dial 40mm fo'sho!


----------



## Soundhunter (Dec 4, 2017)

Got it earlier this year.. surprised at how well it wears it's specs







- been my daily driver ever since.. Everything from suit and ties in the boardroom to shorts and sandals on the beach

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## patech (Apr 30, 2015)

Greenbird007 said:


> Grey dial 40mm fo'sho!
> View attachment 13480721


Second this. Trying to source the bracelet before I post some pics of the new purchase. Not easy to find either the watch or bracelet.


----------



## mali (Jun 9, 2016)

JustAnotherFan said:


> I just picked this up and I could not be happier with it. Highly recommend
> 
> View attachment 13466039


Wow, this dial is a real beauty. Congrats. I´ve never seen this before.


----------



## drake998 (Apr 23, 2015)

This one, though I wear it on rubber. This Monochrome picture absolutely drove me over the edge


----------



## Alysandir (Jun 29, 2016)

iberfoptic said:


> Guys,
> 
> I'm halfway there to having the funds to buy the oris aquis!!! As there are so many different combinations and limited editions I would appreciate some help deciding on a model. Would fellow members please share their thoughts and some pictures of their favourite aquis and maybe a short reasoning as to why it's your favourite combo??
> 
> Thank you kindly


I own the Staghorn and the Source of Life (haven't updated my sig line yet).

I find the Staghorn to have a lovely sunburst blue dial and an interesting day/date complication, but the orange-on-black implementation is hard on old eyes. There is also the matter that - for reasons no one's been able to adequately explain to me - the proper bracelet for the Staghorn is all-brushed, instead of the usual polish-on-the-outer-links-brushed-center-links implementation...even though the lugs are polished. So I find that to be a little weird.

As for the Source of Life...beautiful watch. The combination of the steel blue/teal dial that really does change colors depending on lighting conditions, is almost worth the price of admission. But coupled with the grey tungsten carbide bezel, it's a real winning combination, and gets my vote for favorite Aquis. The only real downside is the date complication, which like the Staghorn, is tough on old eyes. But it's beautifully realized, even if it's hard as heck to read.

(Photo not mine)








Regards,
Alysandir


----------



## IllCommunication (Nov 17, 2013)

Alysandir said:


> I own the Staghorn and the Source of Life (haven't updated my sig line yet).
> 
> I find the Staghorn to have a lovely sunburst blue dial and an interesting day/date complication, but the orange-on-black implementation is hard on old eyes. There is also the matter that - for reasons no one's been able to adequately explain to me - the proper bracelet for the Staghorn is all-brushed, instead of the usual polish-on-the-outer-links-brushed-center-links implementation...even though the lugs are polished. So I find that to be a little weird.
> 
> ...


Got any good pictures of your SOL?


----------



## calenswatch (Aug 20, 2017)

Hands down Clipperton Island.


----------



## Alysandir (Jun 29, 2016)

IllCommunication said:


> Got any good pictures of your SOL?


I can try taking some horrible pictures when I return home (since horrible pictures are all I seem to be able to take).

Insofar as the color-changing aspect, it seems to be predicated on the warmth of the light. If it's sunlight or natural light, the teal overtones seem to come out; but if it's bright white or florescent lighting, it's more steel blue.

Regards,
Alysandir


----------



## Alysandir (Jun 29, 2016)

Okay....true to my word, I can't take a decent picture to save my life, so I'll have to try again later. But here are the two best of the lot I took:

A comparison between the Source of Life and the Staghorn:








A comparison between the blue dials of the Source of Like and the Omega Globemaster (in this light - bright white LED - they are very similar):








Regards,
Alysandir


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

I used to own a "first-gen" Aquis, with a blue/grey-ish dial. Though I was impressed with the bracelet, the dial did not do a thing for me as the color was muted, and rather bland.

Sold it and got an Aquis Hammerhead (2nd gen). Now we're talking!!! :-!:-!:-!

This may be my favorite dive watch that I've ever owned. And I've owned quite a few. My favorite things about it: the shark-grey sunray dial; the beautiful black ceramic bezel insert and its contrast against the dial; the size is perfect at 45.5mm diameter; the case back logo is very cool; the easy-to-read day/date; and the the bracelet is amazing - almost a work of art. ;-) I love this watch!!! :-!

The only negative about the watch, IMO, is that the bezel action, while solid and well-defined, is maybe not as smooth as it could be. But underwater, I'd think it would give the needed tactile feel. (I don't dive) But this is only a blip of a concern for a watch that is otherwise fantastic!!!


----------



## Alysandir (Jun 29, 2016)

Time4Playnow said:


> Sold it and got an Aquis Hammerhead (2nd gen). Now we're talking!!! :-!:-!:-!


I'm curious how thick the Hammerhead is. I can't find the case thickness anywhere, which typically means it's thicker than the marketers care to admit. And with the extra WR, I'm guessing at least 15mm?

How's the weight?

Regards,
Alysandir


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

Alysandir said:


> I'm curious how thick the Hammerhead is. I can't find the case thickness anywhere, which typically means it's thicker than the marketers care to admit. And with the extra WR, I'm guessing at least 15mm?
> 
> How's the weight?
> 
> ...


It comes in at about 15 to 15.5mm thick. I don't have a precise measurement because my calipers are not digital. And the weight of mine as sized for my 7.25" wrist is right at 200 grams. As long as it's worn snug, it feels good on the wrist. But I am used to heavier watches.


----------



## 1316409 (Feb 17, 2018)

Hey guys, 
I think the new blue dial in 39mm is the next one for me. Tried it on at a local AD and I think it looks good. 
Some others mentioned they like the black dial for its versatility, but I think the blue is more versatile. In some lighting conditions it looks black, in others, blue. It always changes!


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

This buckle makes the rubber strap my favorite, even though the bracelet is just fine, it doesn't have the instant adjustability of the rubber


----------



## michael8238 (Sep 13, 2015)

My fav must be the last gen blue ceramic bezel with matte blue dial, just the simple central second hand.


----------



## nikolindb (Jul 31, 2018)

For me it would be a deep black dial&bezel version with polished lugs and bracelet. I think it would look awesome. It doesn't exist so the next best thing was they dark grey model with date window and polished lugs & bracelet. I love it.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CLMacPherson (Aug 10, 2018)

The new 39mm black dial version is very attractive. It may be my next purchase.


----------



## i20sailor (Aug 28, 2014)

Carlos Coste SE in Ti.


----------



## SW004 (Oct 28, 2018)

The "2017" update Aquis models would have to be my pick, their cases are sharper + more refined , the bracelets have gone on a diet, overall i like the aesthetics more ;-)


----------



## holtjv (Jul 29, 2018)

Is the Clipperton blue dial the same as the regular date blue dial? Thanks


----------



## POP3Y3 (Feb 15, 2017)

The El Hierro Limited Edition is my favorite Aquis version. If I were to buy another Oris dive watch, it would be this one.









Sent from my VS988 using Tapatalk


----------



## jcc5024 (Nov 30, 2010)

Source of Life

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr.Jones82 (Jul 15, 2018)

NativeTxn said:


> iberfoptic said:
> 
> 
> > Have you any photos please?
> ...


God that is a beautiful watch. I went to my AD a couple months ago and looked at the LE Clipperton and ended up going with the deep blue dial Aquis because he gave me a steep discount...I kinda regret it, I shouldve just dropped the extra money.
If we are including LE's, I would go with the Clipperton and the Maldives.


----------



## StefanKelevra (Dec 6, 2018)

Not even a single green one? Had it on the wrist earlier and loved it.


----------



## crazyotterhound (Nov 10, 2008)

I really like most of the limited edition Aquis, including the El hierro. I have both the Clipperton on a bracelet and the Source of Life on rubber. The blue in the Clipperton is amazing and it is a very blingy watch (in a good way), but the Source of Life just about edges it for me. I love the unique date ring, which gives the watch a finer/sharper look, also the contrast of the tungsten bezel to the sunburst blue/grey dial.


----------



## NelsonC (Oct 30, 2018)

Two excellents version of the Aquis. Nice choice.

My personal favorite is El Hierro.

Sent from my LG-M700 using Tapatalk


----------



## Eranhofman (Dec 10, 2018)

Love my "Hulk" ;-)


----------



## MR028 (Dec 3, 2016)

Eranhofman said:


> Love my "Hulk" ;-)


Nice! Have seen these at an AD recently; it is quite stunning in the metal.


----------



## Oris7750 (Dec 12, 2018)

iberfoptic said:


> Guys,
> 
> I'm halfway there to having the funds to buy the oris aquis!!! As there are so many different combinations and limited editions I would appreciate some help deciding on a model. Would fellow members please share their thoughts and some pictures of their favourite aquis and maybe a short reasoning as to why it's your favourite combo??
> 
> ...


It is hard to pick just one. I like several all for different reasons, but if I had to pick just one, I would probably get the grey face. I did just buy my wife the blue face version for Christmas and I have to say that blue is great looking. It looks better in person than it did online. Rich blue against the black ceramic dial looks really good.


----------



## jman3566 (May 15, 2013)

My favorite Oris Aquis is the Titanium Chronograph with the grey dial


----------



## ofted42 (Jan 11, 2018)

Definitely a huge fan of the Staghorn, any watch with orange usually gets my motor running. Tried the GBR II edition but was just too big.


----------



## Earl Grey (Aug 17, 2013)

Probably the matte black with brushed black bezel and brushed lugs in 39.5. Polished lugs just seem out of place on this watch. Or the source of life, but need to see it in real life. Truthfully, I'd love a 41.5mm version. I can wear both the 43.5 and the 39.5, (6.25" wrists) but one looks a tad too big and the other a tad too small.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Fellows (Jul 19, 2016)

jman3566 said:


> My favorite Oris Aquis is the Titanium Chronograph with the grey dial
> 
> View attachment 13766293


Damn! That thing is awesome. The big brother to my simple date + time 40mm Aquis.


----------



## johnnmiller1 (Dec 2, 2011)

It makes me sad that no one has given any love to the Depth Gauge. Hands down my fave, perhaps my favorite dive watch ever. Such a good looking and under the radar watch.

Amazing how small it wears and how comfortable it is, considering its size. Pretty heavy on the bracelet though.


----------



## ZeeJayTC81 (Jul 17, 2018)

Does anyone know the lug to lug distance on the newer 43mm version? I've heard it wears smaller than that? Thanks

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## basso4735 (Aug 21, 2018)

ZeeJayTC81 said:


> Does anyone know the lug to lug distance on the newer 43mm version? I've heard it wears smaller than that? Thanks
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


I am looking at the same watch, I believe it is between 49-50.


----------



## Bart S (Nov 2, 2014)

JustAnotherFan said:


> I just picked this up and I could not be happier with it. Highly recommend
> 
> View attachment 13466039


I bought a Source of Life (on rubber strap) this weekend as well. The dial is astonishing. From grey, via blue to green depending on the light. I may order the metal bracelet at a later stage as well. Unfortunately I somehow cannot upload pictures anymore.


----------



## Earl Grey (Aug 17, 2013)

Bart S said:


> I bought a Source of Life (on rubber strap) this weekend as well. The dial is astonishing. From grey, via blue to green depending on the light. I may order the metal bracelet at a later stage as well. Unfortunately I somehow cannot upload pictures anymore.


Love the SOL. I really hope Oris will start making some limited editions in 39.5mm.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bart S (Nov 2, 2014)

Earl Grey said:


> Love the SOL. I really hope Oris will start making some limited editions in 39.5mm.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I managed to insert a picture at last (had to resize).


----------



## Jbuck24 (Jul 14, 2018)

Any thoughts on the new Aquis coming out? Supposed to be a special edition. Relief date.
I already own the Source of Life.. but I'm incredibly tempted to get this on the red rubber strap. I know it would be similar to my SOL... but I feel it's different enough to justify.








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MR028 (Dec 3, 2016)

Jbuck24 said:


> Any thoughts on the new Aquis coming out? Supposed to be a special edition. Relief date.
> I already own the Source of Life.. but I'm incredibly tempted to get this on the red rubber strap. I know it would be similar to my SOL... but I feel it's different enough to justify.
> View attachment 13828361
> 
> ...


Really love this new model! Hopefully the relief bezel makes its way onto other Aquis models as well.


----------



## cdow13 (Oct 7, 2017)

The source of life was my favourite to date, but it seems like every new version they put out is even better than the last. The Aquis Relief is pretty awesome, love the bezel and the pop of the red seconds hand.


----------



## Earl Grey (Aug 17, 2013)

I just read 3 online articles about the cool new relief bezel, not one of which mentions the material! Tungsten, I hope? 

And am I the only one who would like an LE in 39.5?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Earl Grey (Aug 17, 2013)

MR028 said:


> Really love this new model! Hopefully the relief bezel makes its way onto other Aquis models as well.
> 
> View attachment 13829009
> 
> ...


Someone decided to shorten the seconds hand after the renders were approved.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MR028 (Dec 3, 2016)

Earl Grey said:


> I just read 3 online articles about the cool new relief bezel, not one of which mentions the material! Tungsten, I hope?
> 
> And am I the only one who would like an LE in 39.5?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


It doesn't look like tungsten; the Oris website only mentions stainless steel.

I don't hanker after LE's in small sizes, though I suppose this would widen their appeal to women.


----------



## Earl Grey (Aug 17, 2013)

MR028 said:


> It doesn't look like tungsten; the Oris website only mentions stainless steel.
> 
> I don't hanker after LE's in small sizes, though I suppose this would widen their appeal to women.


Who ya callin' a woman? 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MR028 (Dec 3, 2016)

Earl Grey said:


> Who ya callin' a woman?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not at all, just saying that smaller sized limited editions will have broader appeal to both sexes, as well as to men who appreciate smaller watches.


----------



## ofted42 (Jan 11, 2018)

Okay, have to officially change my answer from the Staghorn to the Clipperton. Picked one up about two weeks ago, and the dial on this thing is ridiculous. I'm a sucker for blue dials anyway and I've never seen one that reflects light like this. Really does mimic the water around an island.


----------



## DiegoCastellanos (May 13, 2016)

For sure the SOL edition as well as the Clipperton edition. If either came in 39.5 I would've been all over them! The colors they use are stunning.


----------



## Davemro (Nov 1, 2011)

Very tough call for me. I'm torn between the Source of Life and Staghorn. Slight edge to the SOL due to the unique color of the dial, I guess. Only reason I'm glad I don't have a Clipperton....yet. It would make it an even more difficult decision. I wonder what they're going to come up with this year.


----------



## BufordTJustice (Jan 8, 2019)

ofted42 said:


> Okay, have to officially change my answer from the Staghorn to the Clipperton. Picked one up about two weeks ago, and the dial on this thing is ridiculous. I'm a sucker for blue dials anyway and I've never seen one that reflects light like this. Really does mimic the water around an island.
> 
> View attachment 13850177
> 
> ...


That's just stunning! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crazyotterhound (Nov 10, 2008)

Davemro said:


> Very tough call for me. I'm torn between the Source of Life and Staghorn. Slight edge to the SOL due to the unique color of the dial, I guess. Only reason I'm glad I don't have a Clipperton....yet. It would make it an even more difficult decision. I wonder what they're going to come up with this year.


&#8230;and to answer that question, the Aquis Date Relief:









I have the Source of Life and the Clipperton editions, I'm going to find it hard to resist this one too. I note they used a white background on the date display, maybe for contrast with the grey dial? I really like the raised bezel markings and coloured second hand. More info here:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f408/oris-aquis-date-relief-4879971.html


----------



## Davemro (Nov 1, 2011)

crazyotterhound said:


> &#8230;and to answer that question, the Aquis Date Relief:
> 
> View attachment 13864453
> 
> ...


That one looks interesting. El Hierro meets Hammerhead meets Yachtmaster. Not sure about the red rubber, yet. I think it will look better on a bracelet.


----------



## MR028 (Dec 3, 2016)

Davemro said:


> That one looks interesting. El Hierro meets Hammerhead meets Yachtmaster. Not sure about the red rubber, yet. I think it will look better on a bracelet.


I think the red rubber strap makes it. I do get a slightly Victorinox vibe from this watch through due to the red. That's not necessarily a criticism (the first watch I bought myself was a Victorinox) but it's probably not the look they were going for.


----------



## Earl Grey (Aug 17, 2013)

They don't make my favorite combo (yet; there is always hope). 39.5mm, brushed lugs, Source of Life color dial but standard date wheel, either tungsten or brushed black ceramic bezel; I am not picky. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mdaclarke (Jan 31, 2015)

Depth Gauge Chronograph


----------



## Dohnut (Dec 30, 2018)

Pretty much all of them, though size-wise the 39.5’s in particular. 

I’m a sucker for divers on rubber so it’s a no-brainer really. Also, the understated style and lack of brand awareness outside of the watch community, appeals greatly.

I’m currently looking at buying a new SMP 300m and find myself already looking at the Aquis range as the potential next purchase. Maybe I should go Oris first and Omega second(?). Hmmm... 1st world problems, hey.


----------



## Dohnut (Dec 30, 2018)

I might add a day/date with blue face/strap in 39.5mm would just about be perfect for me.


----------



## Nuck Chorris (Jul 23, 2011)

i like the maldives. could have gotten it before I got my regular aquis date. slight regret back then.


----------



## Davemro (Nov 1, 2011)

Dohnut said:


> Pretty much all of them, though size-wise the 39.5's in particular.
> 
> I'm a sucker for divers on rubber so it's a no-brainer really. Also, the understated style and lack of brand awareness outside of the watch community, appeals greatly.
> 
> I'm currently looking at buying a new SMP 300m and find myself already looking at the Aquis range as the potential next purchase. Maybe I should go Oris first and Omega second(?). Hmmm... 1st world problems, hey.


I had an SMPc that I bought brand new from an AD a few years back. I had wanted one ever since I saw Goldeneye as a kid. I finally put the cash aside to get one and ended up wearing it only a couple times before I sold it. Absolutely gorgeous watch, but a little too dressy for me in the end. I was terrified of damaging it at work, too. I have a couple Aquis models now, and haven't looked back. It's not that I'd be more comfortable abusing the Aquis; it just seems like it would hold up better. If you can score a 40mm one on rubber, you may have found your Goldilocks watch. They do wear small, as well. I have smallish wrists and have no issues with the 43.5 mm models. Lots more to pick from at that size.


----------



## Dohnut (Dec 30, 2018)

Davemro said:


> I had an SMPc that I bought brand new from an AD a few years back. I had wanted one ever since I saw Goldeneye as a kid. I finally put the cash aside to get one and ended up wearing it only a couple times before I sold it. Absolutely gorgeous watch, but a little too dressy for me in the end. I was terrified of damaging it at work, too. I have a couple Aquis models now, and haven't looked back. It's not that I'd be more comfortable abusing the Aquis; it just seems like it would hold up better. If you can score a 40mm one on rubber, you may have found your Goldilocks watch. They do wear small, as well. I have smallish wrists and have no issues with the 43.5 mm models. Lots more to pick from at that size.


Interesting to hear they wear small. The London boutique isn't a million miles from my office so maybe a little lunchtime exploration is required. The SOL looks particularly intriguing.


----------



## Davemro (Nov 1, 2011)

Dohnut said:


> Interesting to hear they wear small. The London boutique isn't a million miles from my office so maybe a little lunchtime exploration is required. The SOL looks particularly intriguing.


It's due to them having a somewhat short L2L measurement relative to the case diameter. I thought exactly the same thing before trying one on. 42mm across used to be my max, but even with some of those, I'd get a watch with a 52-54 mm L2L and it would just look off. Definitely try on on. Some of the bigger models are amazing, but I just don't have the wrist, unfortunately. You might. 
And the SOL is awesome.


----------



## Elarock (Dec 28, 2013)

I love my Aquis, but unfortunately it doesn't get worn much these days. I have the grey dial and green bezel (with white markers not black) and it was once my grail many years ago. It's not a very common version. Over the years I've come to realize that my preferences are for smaller diameter pieces. That said if I had to do it again I'd definitely go for a 39mm version.


----------



## Elarock (Dec 28, 2013)

Dohnut said:


> Interesting to hear they wear small. The London boutique isn't a million miles from my office so maybe a little lunchtime exploration is required. The SOL looks particularly intriguing.


I would agree they wear smaller...but at 43.5mm it still has too much wrist presence for me.


----------



## Dark Overlord (Jul 18, 2016)

There are so many to love.

I have the small seconds with the grey dial and green bezel and love it. Even at 46mm what a great fit. Plus I'm a green nut. So with that said the new green is special, the source of life is outstanding. The Hammerhead is crazy cool.

But if there was one Aquis to rule them all, I think it would be the Clipperton, that dial is drop dead gorgeous stunning!


----------



## Dohnut (Dec 30, 2018)

I popped in to the London boutique today and they do wear small. The 39.5mm felt almost lady-like.

Have to admit I was disappointed with the dial colour of the SOL compared to web pics. It’s just not as vibrant as the pics would have you believe. Think they must have turned up the colour saturation dial to 11 for the official portraits of the watch.

So back on topic my preferred reference now is the standard date 43.5mm model with blue dial/strap and the equivalent big day/date.


----------



## Jo1s (Oct 13, 2018)

Oris Aquis Big Day Date Blue Dial


----------



## robmillersdg (Oct 6, 2006)

This one for sure. Check out the unique date complication. It's a standard movement, they just created a daily window instead of a single numbered window. This makes the watch feel like a no-date yet it retains the cool complication.

Yet another reason Oris is under appreciated in the watch world.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Erion929 (Mar 30, 2018)

robmillersdg said:


> This one for sure. Check out the unique date complication. It's a standard movement, they just created a daily window instead of a single numbered window. This makes the watch feel like a no-date yet it retains the cool complication.
> 
> Yet another reason Oris is under appreciated in the watch world.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So.........what date is it there, in the picture ? LOL


----------



## ChronoSage (Mar 18, 2016)

With the new release in Baselworld 2019, my current order is:

1.







2.







3.


----------



## Dohnut (Dec 30, 2018)

I’m gonna go with the new GMT on blue rubber now. 

Wow!


----------



## Oriscenter (Mar 18, 2019)

i started to like more and more 39.5, so i got clean ocean on my radar next


----------

